# Happy Birthday Heinz!



## 109ROAMING (Nov 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday Alex !! 

Have a good one mate

Cracka beer for us!


----------



## imalko (Nov 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday Alex! Wish you all the best mate!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 23, 2009)

Happie Burfdae Alex!!!!


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 23, 2009)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## Marcel (Nov 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday Alex


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2009)

*A Happy Birthday Alex...have a nice one !!!*


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday my friend!


----------



## rochie (Nov 23, 2009)

very happy birthday Alex


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 23, 2009)

And a Happy Birthday from me as well.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mr. Heinz!!!! Have a great day.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday Alex!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday!



TO


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Alex, happy B-Day! 8)


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday mate!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday Alex!! 

Hope ya had a wonderful day!


----------



## Geedee (Nov 23, 2009)

Yo dude...have a great one.


----------



## v2 (Nov 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday Alex!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Alex. I hope you have many more....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 23, 2009)

Happy birthday Alex, have a good one


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday Alex my man..... Hope u have a great night...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2009)

Oops! A bit late-again! Happy Birthday mate!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 23, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALEX!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 23, 2009)

Delayed happy birthday from here; I sure hope you had a great day, with many more good ones coming up.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 23, 2009)

A very happy birthday mate! Crack a can for me!


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday, bro!


----------



## A4K (Nov 24, 2009)

Alex, have a great one mate!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday, hope it's a great one!


----------



## Heinz (Nov 24, 2009)

Ah thanks heaps, its appreciated  No one was late if not early for your part of the world 

This forum is pretty awesome, not just an online community, but a real community. Fantastic so many people from around the globe can communicate in an environment such as this!

Check out what Daniel (109Roaming) sent me!! I'm truly blown away by it to be honest, thanks mate.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALEX!!

Still only a young Buck....take care mate and have a good one.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday Alex - I think I spotted this a bit late, so hopefully you got what you wanted!8)

Great pressy from Dan, he has good taste in gifts!

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Heinz (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Wayne and couldn't agree more Peter, it really knocked my socks off!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 25, 2009)

Enjoy mate!  look forward to seeing a couple RAAF/RNZAF P-40s! 8)


----------



## A4K (Nov 25, 2009)

Agree with Peter completely! Nice one Daniel!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2009)

Been away a few days.
Happy Birthday Alex.

That was a pretty cool gift you got.


Wheels


----------

